# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WΑΒΒΑ-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 16.5.2010

## Polyneikos

Ανακοινωθηκε από τον πρόεδρο της Wabba-ΠΕΣΔ ,Νίκο Τσουνακη,ο παραδοσιακος αγωνας Μρ Αιγαίο που θα πραγματοποιηθει στις 16 Μαιου στο όμορφο νησι της Μυτιλήνης.
Ο αγωνας συνδιοργανώνεται με τον γνωστό αθλητη Γκαρνακέλη Φώτη 



Καλη επιτυχία στους διοργανωτες ευχόμαστε,θα σας ενημερωνουμε για ότι πληροφορία υπάρχει από αυτον τον αγωνα και εννοείται με φωτογραφικό υλικο !!

----------


## NASSER

Eυχαριστουμε τον προεδρo για την ενημερωση και εσενα Κωστα που το αναρτησες.
Ο Γκαρνακελης Φωτης περαν οτι ειναι ενας πολυ καλος αθλητης με πολλες γνωσεις ειναι ενας πραγματικα χαρισματικός ανθρωπος!
Ευχομαι τοσο για μενα οσο και για τον φιλο μου Φωτη να μπορω να παρευρεθώ στον αγώνα, καθως σίγουρα ο φωτης θα δωσει τον καλυτερο του εαυτο για να διοργανωσει τον αγωνα.

Φωτη καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## Tsounakis

> Eυχαριστουμε τον προεδρο για την ενημέρωση και εσενα Κωστα που το αναρτησες.
> Ο Γκαρνακελης Φωτης περαν οτι ειναι ενας πολυ καλος αθλητης με πολλες γνωσεις ειναι ενας πραγματικα χαρισματικός ανθρωπος!
> Ευχομαι τοσο για μενα οσο και για τον φιλο μου Φωτη να μπορω να παρευρεθώ στον αγώνα, καθως σίγουρα ο φωτης θα δωσει τον καλυτερο του εαυτο για να διοργανωσει τον αγωνα.
> 
> Φωτη καλη επιτυχια!!!


θα  γινει  ενας  πολυ  καλος  αγωνας  !!!  θα  ειμαστε  ολοι  εκει  ειναι  ευκαιρια  και  για  ενα  ωραιο  σαβατοκυριακο  στην  ομορφη  Μυτιληνη  !!!  για  συμετοχες καλεστε  στο  2284025150 !

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Κώστα και πρόεδρε, ο Φώτης Γκαρνακέλης είναι σοβαρό άτομο που μπορεί να αναλάβει και με το παραπάνω την διοργάνωση ενός αγώνα.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία στούς διοργανωτές , εύχομαι να είναι ενας αγώνας διαφήμιση του αθλήματος στήν όμορφη μυτιλήνη και μακαρι να βολέψει να δούμε και απο κοντά τον αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## mavrodimos

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.Θα τα πούμε στη Μυτιλήνη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μάκη καλωσήρθες. Θα παίξεις στη Μυτιλήνη; ετοιμάζεις κάποιον αθλητή;

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.Θα τα πούμε στη Μυτιλήνη.


Καλωσηρθες στη παρεα μας! Χαρα μας που εισαι στο φορουμ :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

γειά σου ρε μάκη καλωσήρθες στην παρέα μας , είσαι απο τους κορυφαίους αθλητες και σε μυικότητα  και να σε δούμε σε κανέναν αγώνα !! να μου μάθεις μόνο και μενα ρε συ την μόσκουλαρ όπως την παίρνεις στην φωτο σου  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Tassos

καλησπερα σε ολους!!!! Καταρχας θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη για την απουσια μου τοσο καιρο αλλα η δουλεια με τη προετοιμασια και τη διαιτα μου επεσαν λιγο βαρια και δεν καταφερα να γραψω αλλα μονο να διαβαζω το φορουμ. 
Στο Μρ Αιγαιο θα παρεβρεθω και εγω δεν ξερω ακομα αν θα συμμετεχω αλλα σιγουρα θα ειμαι εκει.
Τωρα θα κανω μια προταση σε ολα τα μελη του bodybuilding.gr που θελουν να παρακολουθησουν τον αγωνα. Η φιλη μου εχει δωματια στη μυτηλινη και τη παρακαλεσα να μας κανει μια γεναιοδωρη εκπτωση (δεν νομιζω να βρουμε φτηνοτερα) στα δωματια της. Εχουν κουζινα για αυτους που κανουν διατροφη (και μια γειτονισσα φιλη εχει δικα της αυγα λολ) Ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια να μαζευτουμε ολοι μαζι για ακομα μια φορα και να περασουμε ομορφα εντος και εκτος αγωνων. 
Οσοι ενδιαφερονται και θελουν να ερθουν μπορουν να επισκευτουν το site www.aeolislesvos.com για να δουν τα δωματια η να τηλεφωνησουν στη Δεσποινα στο 6981033635 και να πουν οτι ειναι απο το bodybuilding.gr Μακαρι να βρεθουμε ολοι εκει, το νησι ειναι πανεμορφο και μιας και ξερω τα κατατοπια (λουτρα χαμαμ κλπ) θα περασουμε τελεια!! :05. Weights:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

γειά σου ρε τασούλη όλο ωραίες ιδέες είσαι και πιστεύω θα σκίσεις αν και για πρώτη συμμετοχή σε αγώνες θα έχεις δυνατή κερκίδα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Tassos

ευχαριστω Ηλια μακαρι να παω καλα, αν καταφερω να ειμαι σε καλη φορμα στις 16 μπορει να με δειτε στη σκηνη αλλιως παρεα σε κανα ταβερνιο, ξερεις εσυ, (μονο αυτη τη φορα εγω μονο κοτοπουλο βραστο χαχαχα...) :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τασο καλή επιτυχία και ευχαριστουμε την φίλη σου για την προσφορα στα μελη μας..Αν εχεις πιασει ικανοποιητικη φόρμα 15 μερες ,πριν από τον αγωνα που έχεις βαλει στόχο ,καλό θα ήταν να ανεβεις στην σκηνη να παρεις εκει το βαπτισμα του πυρος πριν τον μεγαλο αγωνα του Νοβοτελ.Και ας είσαι στο 70-80 %.Εμεις θα είμαστε η εξεδρα σου !!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Τασο καλή επιτυχία και ευχαριστουμε την φίλη σου για την προσφορα στα μελη μας..Αν εχεις πιασει ικανοποιητικη φόρμα 15 μερες ,πριν από τον αγωνα που έχεις βαλει στόχο ,καλό θα ήταν να ανεβεις στην σκηνη να παρεις εκει το βαπτισμα του πυρος πριν τον μεγαλο αγωνα του Νοβοτελ.Και ας είσαι στο 70-80 %.Εμεις θα είμαστε η εξεδρα σου !!


 
Εγραψες πολύ δυνατά με το ρητό σου Polyneikos!!!
Αααα θα ερθεις Mr Αιγαίο!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kωνσταντίνα θα πας στην Μυτιλήνη εσυ;

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Kωνσταντίνα θα πας στην Μυτιλήνη εσυ;


 
Ναι!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια,θα κανω σοβαρη προσπαθεια να είμαι εκει γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξωτερικο εκεινες τις ημερες...
Πάντως εγω θα πω στα ξενοδοχεία να μην επιτρεψουν το βραδυνο μπανιο στην πισίνα γιατί περυσι εμαθα είχαν βγει πολλοί στα παράθυρα !!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Ωραια,θα κανω σοβαρη προσπαθεια να είμαι εκει γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξωτερικο εκεινες τις ημερες...
> Πάντως εγω θα πω στα ξενοδοχεία να μην επιτρεψουν το βραδυνο μπανιο στην πισίνα γιατί περυσι εμαθα είχαν βγει πολλοί στα παράθυρα !!!


 

 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: Τι εκανα η γυναίκα???? Θα είμαι Μυτιλήνη οχι μόνο να παρακολουθήσω τον αγώνα αλλά κ στην σκηνή off-season!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτο εννοουσα ,ότι δεν περιορίστηκες μόνο στην σκηνη,κατι είχα μαθει για βραδυνες φωτογραφησεις στην πισίνα και όλο το ξενοδοχείο να εχει βγει στα παραθυρα !! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Αυτο εννοουσα ,ότι δεν περιορίστηκες μόνο στην σκηνη,κατι είχα μαθει για βραδυνες φωτογραφησεις στην πισίνα και όλο το ξενοδοχείο να εχει βγει στα παραθυρα !!


 
Kατάλαβα τι εννοούσες Polyneikos!!!!!!!!!!!!! :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: Θα το ξανακάνω  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ε τότε είναι αλλος ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟΣ λόγος για να ταξιδεψει καποις στην Μυτιληνη.Χαααααα !! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Tassos

Κωστα ευχαριστω μακαρι να κατεβω αν και ειναι λιγο νωρις για να το κρινω στο αδειασμα θα φανει... παντως μεχρι στιγμης παμε καλα!

----------


## nicksigalas

Και απο εμενα καλη επυτυχια στο ΜR ΑΙΓΑΙΟ

----------


## Tsounakis

Καλημερα παιδια ...  ολο  και  περισοτεροι αθλητες δηλωνουν  συμετοχη  στον  ιστορικο  αγωνα  wabba mr.  αιγαιο  !  θα  γινει  ενας  πολυ  καλος αγωνας !

----------


## Polyneikos

Aντε πρόεδρε,πλησιαζει ο καιρος για τους αγωνες,και σίγουρα θα ειναι επιτυχημενοι... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Ανακοινωσαμε και το Πανευρωπαϊκο της Wabba εδω :
*WABBA Πανευρωπαϊκο Πρωταθλημα 5-6.6.2010*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σημερα ενημερωθηκα το ένα guest posing του Μρ Αιγαίο,είναι ξανθια,πρωταθλητρια με διακρίσεις και στο εξωτερικο.....
*Κωνσταντίνα Κασκανη* την λενε,την ξερετε;;; :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ μπορούμε να έχουμε φώτο, μήπως καταλάβουμε ποιά είναι;  :01. Razz: 

αμα ήταν και πρόσφατη ακόμα καλύτερα  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Κωνσταντίνα είναι σε παααρα πολύ καλή φόρμα και πολλοί που θα την δουν θα νομίζουν ότι  παίζει και όχι πως κανει guest posing...
Για αλλη μια φορα η διατροφη της ήταν προσεκτικη όλο τον χρόνο και η προπόνηση σκληρη όσο ποτέ αλλοτε....
Περιμενε και θα δείτε  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Η Κωνσταντίνα είναι σε παααρα πολύ καλή φόρμα και πολλοί που θα την δουν θα νομίζουν ότι παίζει και όχι πως κανει guest posing...
> Για αλλη μια φορα η διατροφη της ήταν προσεκτικη όλο τον χρόνο και η προπόνηση σκληρη όσο ποτέ αλλοτε....
> Περιμενε και θα δείτε


 
 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> ^ μπορούμε να έχουμε φώτο, μήπως καταλάβουμε ποιά είναι; 
> 
> αμα ήταν και πρόσφατη ακόμα καλύτερα 
> 
> ΜΒ


 
Bossaki μου θα δεις .............παλιόπαιδο!!!

----------


## Tsounakis

Ενημερωνω  οσους  θα  παραβρεθουν  στο  wabba  mr.αιγαιο  οτι  δεν θα  υπαρχουν  προκριματικοι  .....   ο  αγωνας    ξεκιναει  στης  19.00 ..  την  κυριακη  16  μαιου !

----------


## Polyneikos

H επίσημη αφίσσα του αγωνα :

----------


## J.S.

Καλή τύχη σε όλους τους αθλητές και ένα τεράστιο μπράβο στον Φώτη που όχι μόνο έχει αναλάβει τη διοργάνωση του Mr. Αιγαίο αλλά και επείδη με τις γνώσεις του και τη θετική του ενέργεια βοηθάει κάθε άτομο που δείχνει ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ όρεξη για τον αθλητισμό ! ! ! Σας περιμένουμε όλους στη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ! ! !

----------


## NASSER

Καλη επιτυχια τοσο στη διοργανωση σο και στους αθλητες που θα συμμετασχουν! Σιγουρα ο Φωτης εχει δωσει τον καλυτερο εαυτο του!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Στον αγώνα θα δούμε αθλητές που έχουν καιρό να εμφανιστούν, και αναμένεται να ανεβάσουν ψηλά τον πήχη...  :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πιστεύω ότι οι παρεβρισκόμενοι θα δούν ενα πολύ καλό επίπεδο αθλητών αλλα και οργάνωσης και επιπλέον ο καιρός θα κάνει ακόμη πιο ευχάριστη την διαμονή στο νησί  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eχω κα ιεγω τις πληροφορίες μου για come back μεγαλων αθλητων από το πρόσφατο παρελθον και για το Μρ Αιγαίο αλλα και το Πανελληνιο της Wabba...
Kυριακη κοντη γιορτη που λεμε...Καλη επιτυχια στους διοργανωτες και την Wabba και αναμεινατε για φωτορεπορταζ...

----------


## Muscleboss

Νικητής της ψηλής κατηγορίας και Γενικός Νικητής του αγώνα ο *Μάρκος Κότιλακ*.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Νικητής της κατηγορίας Masters ο παλαίμαχος ΔΗμήτρης Ζώης.

Ο αγώνας συγκέντρωσε πολύ κόσμο με αρκετά καλό αριθμο συμμετεχών ενώ η Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη μάγεψε και έκλεψε καρδιές!!

Περιμένουμε περισσότερα νέα και φώτος.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

αναμενουμε φωτο απο τον αγωνα, ακουσα οτι ειχε πολυ καλο επιπεδο

----------


## -beba-

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες απο τους ρεπορτερ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

o Μαρεκ Κοτυλακ κερδισε τις εντυπώσεις νικωντας τον Γενικο Τιτλο,είναι ενα από τα come back που σας είχαμε προαναφερει..Ηταν μια γευση από το τι θα γίνει και στους επόμενους  αγωνες...
Οι ειδησεις λενε για πολυ μεγαλη προσελευση κοσμου σε εναν πανεμορφο χωρο με 2 πισινες με πολυ ζεστο κοινο..Να αναμενενε φωτογραφίες αλλα και βιντεο !!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Eνας απο τους ωραιότερους αγώνες MRΑιγαίο στην πανέμορφη Μυτιλήνη,σε ενα μαγευτικό χώρο, στο καταπληκτικό club Magiotte αξίζει αν θα κάνετε τις διακοπές σας στην Μυτιλήνη να πιείτε εκει το ποτό σας!!
Διοργανωτής του αγώνα οπως ολοι γνωρίζετε ο Φώτης Γκαρνακέλλης, είχε μελετήσει κ την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια, περα απο αυτό ο Φώτης είναι ενα πολύ ιδιαίτερο ατομο!!Παρότι ο αγώνας καθυστέρησε για 2 ωρες λόγω ακύρωσης της πτήσης μου, οχι μόνο δεν εφυγαν οι θεατές αλλά οσο περνούσε η ωρα η αίθουσα γέμιζε ασφυκτικά 
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω ολους τους παρευρισκόμενους που με υποδέχτηκαν τόσο θερμά!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Επίσης θέλω να ευχαριστήσω την φίλη μου Ελενα Καββά που ηρθε μαζί μου στο νησί!!!
Ανεβάζω φωτο δεν εχουμε πολύ καθαρή εικόνα λόγω των φωτορυθμικών δίπλα στην πισίνα που εκανα το pozing (ιδέα του προέδρου μου με θέλει να λάμπω  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: )
Σύντομα θα εχουμε πάρα πολλές φωτο με πολύ καλή ανάλυση απο επαγγελματίες φωτογράφους κ βίντεο!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina



----------


## Polyneikos

*Ω ρε χαρες που ζησανε εκει στην Μυτιλήνη !!!*

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  Kouκλα οπως παντα !!!

----------


## TakisV

Καθε χρονο και καλυτερη, Μπραβο σου Κωνσταντινα!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

μπραβο κωσταντινα, καλα τα λεει ο TakisV, υσ: τον φωτογραφο δεν τον είπατε να βγαλει καμια και απο τον αγώνα ετσι για τα ματια του κοσμου?!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> *Ω ρε χαρες που ζησανε εκει στην Μυτιλήνη !!!*


  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ΕΥΓΕ!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> μπραβο κωσταντινα, καλα τα λεει ο TakisV, υσ: τον φωτογραφο δεν τον είπατε να βγαλει καμια και απο τον αγώνα ετσι για τα ματια του κοσμου?!


Eυχαριστώ KATERINI, θα ανεβάσω εγω οτι εχω!!!Για τα μάτια του κοσμου :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## -beba-

Περιμένουμε.

----------


## vAnY

γεια σου Τζινα καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ !! :02. Welcome:

----------


## tzina

> γεια σου Τζινα καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ !!


γεια σου ! ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## nicksigalas

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο εμενα παιδια απο οτι εμαθα το επιπεδο ηταν αριστο και η διοργανωση καταπληκτικη  :08. Turtle: δυστυχος δεν μπορεσα να παρεβρεθω λογω δουλειας ελπιζω ομως να παρεβρεθω στην αθηνα Κωσταντινα μου για μια ακομα φορα δικαιως εκλεψες τις εντυπωσης συχαριτηρια σε ολους :02. Welcome:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Καλημέρα ! είμαι η Τζίνα από Μυτιλήνη. Από τους άντρες θέλω να ζηλώσω fan του Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλου δεν έχω λόγια.. ένα θα σας πω σφύριζα όση ώρα πόζαρε.. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την δουλειά που έκαναν και την πειθαρχεία τους


welcome τζινα, μπας και εβγαλες εσυ καμια φωτογραφια απο τον αγωνα να μας την ποσταρεις?!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο εμενα παιδια απο οτι εμαθα το επιπεδο ηταν αριστο και η διοργανωση καταπληκτικη δυστυχος δεν μπορεσα να παρεβρεθω λογω δουλειας ελπιζω ομως να παρεβρεθω στην αθηνα Κωσταντινα μου για μια ακομα φορα δικαιως εκλεψες τις εντυπωσης συχαριτηρια σε ολους


Aγαπημένε μου Νίκο μου ελειψες(το κύριε το εκοψα για να μην αγριέψεις  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: ) εχω συνηθίσει την παρουσίαση να την κάνεις πάντα εσυ, οχι ελπίζεις να παρευρεθείς στην Αθήνα, θα είσαι σίγουρα, για μια φορά σε συγχωρούμε για το νησί!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Καλημέρα ! είμαι η Τζίνα από Μυτιλήνη. Φυσικά ήμουν εκεί στους αγώνες και πραγματικά μας χαρίσατε μια καταπληκτική βραδιά θαυμάσαμε και χειροκροτήσαμε από καρδιάς όλους τους αθλητές που ήταν όλοι καταπληκτικοί αλλά το μεγάλο θαυμασμό μας τον κέρδισαν οι γυναίκες της βραδιάς. Και δηλώνω fan της Κωνσταντίνας που εκτός το αγαλμάτινο κορμί και την ομορφιά της ήταν πολύ γλυκιά και πολύ φιλική με όλους. Πήραμε το θάρρος με την αδερφή μου να της μιλήσουμε με μεγάλο τρακ θέλω να σας πω… και μας καλοδέχτηκε με ένα πολύ ζεστό χαμόγελο και μας μίλησε σα να ήμασταν φίλες. ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΑ!!! Από τους άντρες θέλω να ζηλώσω fan του Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλου δεν έχω λόγια.. ένα θα σας πω σφύριζα όση ώρα πόζαρε.. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την δουλειά που έκαναν και την πειθαρχεία τους


Γεια σου Τζίνα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα ομορφα λόγια σου!!Με συγκινήσατε αφάνταστα ολοι σας, ηταν μια απο τις ομορφότερες στιγμές της αθλητικής δραστηριότητας, να είσαστε ολοι καλά σας στέλνω την αγάπη μου κ με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ερθω για διακοπές στο πανέμορφο κ φιλόξενο νησί σας!!

----------


## Μαρία

Πρέπει να εκλεψε καρδιες η Κων/να για μια ακομα φορα,η παρουσιαση ηταν ολα τα λεφτα και με τρελη φορμα!!!!!
Μπραβο Κων/να ουτως η άλλως μας εχεις συνηθισει με αγωνιστικες παρουσιασεις και οχι demi καταστασεις ασχετα αν εισαι off season!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> ΕΥΓΕ!!!


Ακη μου γλυκούλι μου θα τα πούμε στο Πανελλήνιο!!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Πρέπει να εκλεψε καρδιες η Κων/να για μια ακομα φορα,η παρουσιαση ηταν ολα τα λεφτα και με τρελη φορμα!!!!!
> Μπραβο Κων/να ουτως η άλλως μας εχεις συνηθισει με αγωνιστικες παρουσιασεις και οχι demi καταστασεις ασχετα αν εισαι off season!!!


 
Σε ευχαριστώ Μαίρη μου :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love: , το σημαντικότερο είναι αυτό που λες οff season απίστευτο  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

.

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Γιώργος Τουλιάκος αθλητής της μεσαίας κατηγορίας 2η θέση!Οτι εχω σας ανεβάζω, δυστυχώς δεν γινότανε να τραβάω φωτο, πέρα απο την ετοιμασία της παρουσίας μου, εκανα κ απονομές, οπότε δεν είχα δυστυχώς τον χρόνο να καλύψω τον αγώνα!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Φώτης Γκαρνακέλλης 1η φωτο!!!
Τάσος Κολιγκιόνης κριτής της WABBA 2η φωτο

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

.

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

*Οι νικητές ολων των κατηγοριών!!!*

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

*Mεσαία κατηγορία!*

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Ο 1η θέση στην κατηγορία fitness ενα κουκλάκι κομμάτια!!!!Σταμάτης Κώστας απο την Λειβαδιά πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Οι νικητές ολων των κατηγοριών!!!*


Κωνσταντίνα σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο,μας βαζεις στο πνευμα του αγωνα !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Σε αυτη την φωτογραφία διακρίνουμε από αριστερα όπως κοιταμε τον νικητη της ψηλής κατηγορίας αλλα και Γενικο Νικητη τον Μαρεκ Κοτυλακ,εναν ποιοτικο αθλητη που είχε να αγωνιστει μερικα χρόνια αλλα όπως βλέπετε το bodybuilding είναι σαν το ποδήλατο,δεν ξεχνιέται !!
Ακριβως δίπλα του ένας βετερανος του αθλήματος,ο Δημητρης Ζωης,νικητης της Masters Κατηγορίας,μια πρωτια που την ηθελε μετα από καιρο ο Δημητρης και την αξιζε.
Ο αθλητης με το κοκκινο μαγιο που διαγωνιστηκε στην μεσαια κατηγορία και ήταν νικητης είναι αθλητης απο όσο γνωρίζω του Αλεκου Σιατραβανη.
Για τους αλλους 2 αθλητες που είναι προφανως της χαμηλης κατηγορίας και juniors δυστυχως δεν εχω καποια πληροφορία να σας δώσω...
Προσεχως και αλλες φωτο από το  :bodybuilding.gr:   team και φυσικα βίντεο... :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα είχε καλούς αθλητές παρ όλη την πληθώρα αγώνων αυτόν τον μήνα και το πρόβλημα μετακίνησης λόγω του ότι είναι σε νησί ο χώρος διεξαγωγής των αγώνων .

η κωσταντίνα για μια ακόμη φορα εξέπληξε το κοινό και ξεσήκωσε τον ανδρικό πληθυσμό αλλα παράλληλα έπαιξε και ρόλο φωτορεπόρτερ και μας έδωσε μια εικόνα των αγώνων  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες και στις γυναικες της διοργανωσης Κωνσταντινας Κασκανης και Ελενης Καββας που εδωσαν το παρον τους και αφισαν καλες εντυπωσεις.

Παραθετω και φωτο απο την κατηγορια fitness. Nικητης ο Κωστας Σταματης, αθλητης του πρωταθλητη Χαραλαμπου Σαρακινη!

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλό επίπεδο! Αναμένεται δυνατή συνέχεια!  :03. Clap: 
Ο Μάρκος (ή Μάρεκ) οταν κατεβαίνει είναι πάντα πανέτοιμος και στην Αθήνα τον περιμένω ακόμα καλύτερο!

Κωνσταντίνα ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Πάθαν πλάκα στο νησί έμαθα!!!
Περιμένουμε να σας θαυάσουμε όλους από κοντά... 
Απλά πρόσεχε γιατί εγώ αν δώ κάτι ωραίο, απλώνω...  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Πολύ καλό επίπεδο! Αναμένεται δυνατή συνέχεια! 
> Ο Μάρκος (ή Μάρεκ) οταν κατεβαίνει είναι πάντα πανέτοιμος και στην Αθήνα τον περιμένω ακόμα καλύτερο!
> 
> Κωνσταντίνα ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Πάθαν πλάκα στο νησί έμαθα!!!
> Περιμένουμε να σας θαυάσουμε όλους από κοντά... 
> Απλά πρόσεχε γιατί εγώ αν δώ κάτι ωραίο, απλώνω... 
> 
> ΜΒ


Αν εχεις τρυφερά χεράκια απλωσε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

Πολύ ωραίες Φώτο συγχαρητήρια σε όλους … Κωνσταντίνα  τρομερό χρώμα στο μαγιό απεχτη!! Και ο χώρος φάνηκε υπέροχος με την πισίνα μπράβο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τζουλια καλημερα,σε χασαμε λίγο!Ελπίζω να τα πουμε από κοντα στους αγωνες.
Εδω θα πρεπει να δωσουμε τα συγχαρητηρια στην αψογη διοργανωση που πραγματοποιηθηκε από τον διοργανωτη Φωτη Γκαρνακέλη,ενας πολυ όμορφος καλοκαιρινος χωρος με πισινες που κατακλείστηκε από κοσμο... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## jemstone

Κώστα μου μπαίνω καθημερινά και διαβάζω όλα τα ποστ σας απλά δεν είχα γράψει.. εννοείτε θα είμαι στους αγώνες. Και εύχομαι σε όλους καλή επιτυχία και πάνω από όλα υγεία. :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## KATERINI 144

γειασου τζουλια αστέρι με τα κοκκινα σου, πιστευω να ανεβείτε κατερινη να σας δουμε.  :08. Toast: 

οπως ειπαν τα παιδια καλο το επίπεδο του αγωνα, μπραβο σε οσους πηραν μερος αλλα και στους διοργανωτές.  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Ακη μου γλυκούλι μου θα τα πούμε στο Πανελλήνιο!!!!


 Εννοειτε :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Πολύ ωραίες Φώτο συγχαρητήρια σε όλους … Κωνσταντίνα τρομερό χρώμα στο μαγιό απεχτη!! Και ο χώρος φάνηκε υπέροχος με την πισίνα μπράβο


Mωράκι  σε ευχαριστώ!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Paco

> *Οι νικητές ολων των κατηγοριών!!!*


Μπραβο στους αθλητες και στους διοργανωτες.ο Κοτυλακ σταθερη αξια τόσα χρόνια,παντα κατεβαινει σοβαρος.

----------


## tolisps

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ FOITITELIA.GR

----------


## Muscleboss

Eυχαριστούμε.

Περισσότερες φώτος εδώ: http://mitilini.foititelia.gr/index....ingle&ide=1122

Να και ένα μικρό δείγμα:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ FOITITELIA.GR


 Ευχαριστουμε παιδια για την διαθεση των φωτογραφιων,ελπίζουμε να σας βλεπουμε και από το φόρουμ μας ! :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Αποτελεσματα του αγωνα

*Έφηβοι* 
   1ος  Μαρινόπουλος Δημήτρης,
2ος  Πιστόλας  Χρήστος,   
3ος Κολοβός  Ανδρέας,   
4ος  Κωνσταντινίδης  Γεώργιος

*Fitness* *Ανδρών* 
    1ος Σταμάτης  Κωνσταντίνος,
2ος  Μουτζούρης Ιωάννης,   
3ος Φαφαλιός   Κωνσταντίνος

*Body* *Fitness* 
    1ος  Μαργαρίτης Γεώργιος, 
  2ος Καλμούκος  Θεόδωρος,   
3ος   Γεωργουδάκης Σπύρος,   
4ος  Γουργουλίτσας Αλέξιος

*Άνω* *των* *40*
   1ος Ζώης  Δημήτρης, 
2ος  Θεοδώρου  Γεώργιος

*Χαμηλή* *Ανδρών*
   1ος  Καράγιαννης Γρηγόριος, 
2ος Ρέτα  Χάλαγκουστ

*Μεσαία* *Ανδρών*
   1ος Μάρκου  Αρμάντο Ευάγγελος, 
2ος  Τουλιάτος  Γεώργιος

*Ψηλή* *Ανδρών*
   1ος Μάρεκ  Κοτιλάκ,   
2ος Καυγάς  Νικόλαος,   
3ος  Βερβενιώτης  Ευστράτιος, 
4ος Ρούβαλης  Αλέξανδρος

*OVER* *ALL*
   1ος Μάρεκ  Κοτιλάκ,   
2ος Μάρκου  Αρμάντο Ευάγγελος, 
3ος   Καραγιάννης Γρηγόρης,   
4ος  Μαρινόπουλος Δημήτρης, 
5ος Ζώης  Δημήτρης

----------


## ANNA VANDEVA

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες Κωνσταντίνα μου!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΛΑΜΠΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

O 2ος στη κατηγορια εφηβων,Χρηστος Πιστολας, ειναι γνωστος μου πηγαινουμε στο ιδιο γυμναστηριο... ειναι μολις 18 χρονων και πολυ κομματια! :03. Thumb up: 
Εχει πολυ μελλον μπροστα του  ειναι και καλο παιδι, προς το παρον δεν πηραν τα μυαλα του "πολυ" αερα...  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες Κωνσταντίνα μου!!!!
> 
> ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΛΑΜΠΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ!!!!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ Αννα, πάντα με τα καλά σου λόγια!!!

----------


## Qlim4X

Συνχαριτιρια στα 3 φιλαρακια μου που διαπρεψανε!

Έφηβοι
2ος Πιστόλας Χρήστος

Άνω των 40
1ος Ζώης Δημήτρης,

Μεσαία Ανδρών
2ος Τουλιάτος Γεώργιος



vany ο χρηστος εχει πολυ μελλον ακομα. θα κανει ενα διαλειμα και θα επιστεψη δρημητερος  :01. Wink:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

.

----------


## Polyneikos

Τετοια θα εχει και την Κυριακη;; :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

.

----------


## NASSER

Συντομα θα εχουμε και αλλε φωτο εκμερους του δοργανωτη Φώτη Γκαρνακέλλη!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Τετοια θα εχει και την Κυριακη;;


Την Κυριακή θα εχει οτι δεν ξανα είχε ΠΟΤΕ!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Χμμμμ...Δηλωση όλο υποσχέσεις!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Συντομα θα εχουμε και αλλε φωτο εκμερους του δοργανωτη Φώτη Γκαρνακέλλη!!!


 Περιμένω!!Αν κ στην γιορτή μου με συγκινήσατε αφάνταστα!!!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Χμμμμ...Δηλωση όλο υποσχέσεις!!


 
Καλαααααα!!!!Μην με προκαλείς γιατί μια λέξη αν πω θα αρχίσει ο πάτερ!!!!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο πάτερ άργησε αλλα έπεσε στην αντίληψή του το νέο υλικό και είπε να το εκτιμήσει δεόντος 
αυτες οι καινούριες φώτο κωσταντίνα σηκώνουν πολύ σχολιασμό πολύ καλή μυικότητα άνετα λέει κάποιος ότι συμετείχες στον αγώνα με τέτοια κατάσταση και συνεχώς βελτιώνεσαι που εκεί που λές καλύτερα δεν γίνετε συνεχώς μας εκπλήσεις 

αλλα και απο την άλλη επειδη σχολιάζουμε και γυναίκα η θυληκότητα σε όλο το μεγαλείο , πιστεύω ότι αυτοί που καθόταν στο λάθος σημείο θα ήταν και οι πιο τυχεροι , φωτιές τους άναψες και πάνω στο κόκκινο χαλί όλα τα λεφτα θα έλεγα οτι είναι προκλητικές αλλα έτσι όπως είσαι γονηπετής βγάζεις μια κατάνυξη 

αλλα κοντινή γιορτή την κυριακή θα σε δούμε και μείς λάιβ και αν δεν καθόμαστε σε καλό σημείο δεν πειραζει μπορει και να μας βγεί σε καλό  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beatshooter

Υπηρχαν αθλητες απο το νησι?

Στους νικητες ηταν κανας ντοπιος?

Σας αρεσε η πατριδα? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

και μια από τα comparison της μεσαίας κατηγορίας

----------

